# Am I sexy?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

no


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I have to admit, your everything I expected Sotski...
BTW, why is that guy in the orange vest behind you with a gun?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Is that Ted Nugent?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ugly!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

nice pea shooter.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

That's hot!
Go make me some elk chops!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

NewEngland2007 said:


> That's hot!
> Go make me some elk chops!


Elk? To us city folks it looks like a bearded horse that got hit in the head with a tree.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

94c said:


> Elk? To us city folks it looks like a bearded horse that got hit in the head with a tree.


Dahling I love you but give me Park Avenue!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

94c said:


> Elk? To us city folks it looks like a bearded horse that got hit in the head with a tree.


* thats not a nice thing to say about SOT *


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> * thats not a nice thing to say about SOT *


I didn't even notice him. I thought it was a flagman.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

94c said:


> I didn't even notice him. I thought it was a flagman.


:L:..SOT...you traitor.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I always get a kick out of guys who take pictures of Game Farm critters with the number tags still in the ears. This appears to be Elk #157. LOL!


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

If the Village People decide to add a hunter, I'd say you are a shoo-in.


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

*Nothing like a dead animal to make a man sexy.......*


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Someone needs to hit the weight room...


----------



## Unit7 (Oct 8, 2007)

Way to point the gun at your arm guy.... good job.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Harley387 said:


> I always get a kick out of guys who take pictures of Game Farm critters with the number tags still in the ears. This appears to be Elk #157. LOL!


At least I took the time to take the collar and leash off of the thing. They had him staked out there so I could get a good shot. They even had me hand feed him for three days, so he got used to me.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

SOT said:


> At least I took the time to take the collar and leash off of the thing. They had him staked out there so I could get a good shot. They even had me hand feed him for three days, so he got used to me.


SOT,
You know I love you dude, but a Ruger super redhawk? Where's your Smith .500 mag you old school fart? And at least wear a sports bra under that vest! YIKES


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

And at least wear a sports bra under that vest! YIKES
*....PRICLESS!*


----------

